
A Curated Repository for Tools, Articles and Jobs for Front-End Devs - rubentdlh
http://frontendtools.com
======
anitil
As someone a bit intimidated by the baffling array of front-end ... things (I
work on embedded devices, but I know enough angular to just scrape out a POC),
this is a great resource. I'll be spending some time here.

~~~
rubentdlh
Thank you very much for your feedback. If you have any ideas to make it
better, let me know :)

------
bmh_ca
I didn't see knockout.js - might be worth adding (speaking as a maintainer )

~~~
rubentdlh
I just added it under Front-End App Frameworks, next to angular and the
others. Thanks :)

------
quuquuquu
Hey cool!!! This has a lot of depth and breadth.

Much appreciated :) Bookmarked

~~~
rubentdlh
Do you have any suggestions on how to improve it?

~~~
quuquuquu
Sure, I'm happy to help.

I think the tools section is mostly good to go, I'm on mobile and there is a
lot of scrolling involved for each section. Perhaps make it even more modular
and collapsable?

For the Jobs, I would suggest sorting and filtering like how Angel List
provides.

It is cool to see a list of front end jobs, but it would be good to sort and
filter by company size, location, etc if available.

What is your ultimate vision for the site?

~~~
rubentdlh
You're absolutely right. I'm working on a redesign to make each section easier
to explore, and, yeah, specially the mobile version needs a lot of work. As
for my vision, I would like to make it more collaborative and generate more
engagement in the future. Thank you very much for taking the time to give me
feedback!

~~~
quuquuquu
Thanks!

If you want to send me your contact info, I'd be happy to stay in touch and
collab on anything you have in mind :)

